# Nelson's Outdoor Enclosure!!



## ChiKat (Jun 17, 2011)

I bought Nelson a pool and made his temporary outdoor enclosure! I wanted something bigger but I like the pool because I can put it on my 2nd story deck. For now I feel that he's safer on the second story, and I can watch him from inside 

It's only 77 degrees out right now but it is over 100 in the pool- yikes!! Luckily inside his hides it's only about 80 or so, and I added a board across the top for additional shade.

I just threw it together quickly so he could be outside today- I will be making changes until it's *perfect* 

I found garlic mustard growing in this cinder block so I tossed it in there...and he ate it all 


























With bird netting over it...cuz I'm paranoid 





And the netting keeps out this little man!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## Skyler Nell (Jun 17, 2011)

Looks great Katie!!! Nelson is sooo cute


----------



## Candy (Jun 17, 2011)

Wonderful pictures Katie of Nelson and your beautiful dog. I bet Nelson is a lot happier now that he is outside in the sun.


----------



## Tom (Jun 17, 2011)

I love it.

I've noticed the same thing about the pools and other tubs getting pretty warm. I use them just for that reason on the cooler days in winter (60's and 70's here), and I use blocks or wood to make pens on the ground during the hotter times of the year. If I hose down the dirt in the pens it stays much cooler than any tub during hot weather.

Have I mentioned lately how perfect a Russian Nelson is? Man, I love that little guy. He's right up there with Bob, RV, and Aladar with regards to TFO superstardom.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jun 17, 2011)

I think he is the cutest and most handsome Russian tort there is. I just love looking at pictures of him. His face has so much expression. I bet I could write some great stories about him. Look at that face as he's coming out of the block. He's just adorable! That face says..."huh? You mean me???" Yep, we mean you!


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 17, 2011)

Great photo's and I love the last one, so cute..


----------



## ChiKat (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone!  He IS very photogenic


----------



## tyler0912 (Jul 26, 2011)

Beuatiful!


----------



## Weldd (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow. Beautiful tortoise.


----------



## laramie (Jul 26, 2011)

Love your outdoor enclosure. Where did you get the netting? 

C-Ya,
Laramie


----------



## ChiKat (Jul 26, 2011)

I bought the netting at Home Depot. It came in a roll.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 26, 2011)

Ahhh Very Nice CHI' ... Now Nelson will be sporting a tan eh ? 
Does the pooch know how to fetch Mazuri? ....
(Nelson might be on to sumpin'  )

JD~



ChiKat said:


> I found "garlic mustard" growing in this cinder block so I tossed it in there...and he ate it all



Has he ever asked for GREY POUPON? ..........


Da King of Mustards.....


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jul 26, 2011)

Very nice, Nelson is adorable


----------



## tyler0912 (Jul 27, 2011)

Just like to make a point***
THAT DOG IS AMAZINGLY CUTE...
AND YOUR TORTOISES SHELL IS LOVELY AND I LIKE THE COLOUR OF HE/SHES' LEGS!


----------



## Turtle Guru (Jul 27, 2011)

nice picture and tortoise


----------



## Mary Ellen (Jul 27, 2011)

*Nelson is one handsome tortoise. Where did you get him? If I saw a Russian as nice as Nelson I wouldn't hesitate to buy him. The pool is great. Did you put holes in the bottom so the rain water can drain out, or is that necessary? *


----------



## terryo (Jul 27, 2011)

Nelson pictures!! I love them all. Whien I see some poor Russian tort in a pet store I always think about Nelson, and how loved he is and how you take such good care of him. It really shows....really! He's just beautiful.


----------



## ChiKat (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks for the sweet comments everyone! 

Mary Ellen- I purchased him from breeders Robert and Trish in Florida and he was shipped to my house in Illinois.
PM me if you would like Trish's contact information!

I did not put holes in the bottom of the pool because it is on my second story balcony and I didn't want water/mud dripping onto the plants and AC below. I keep the pool covered with a shower curtain when he is not in there. The only downside is that I can't have plants growing in there 
Next year I plan on building a larger enclosure in my yard.


----------

